# vb chesapeake area casters



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

unlike most of you i work the weekends, but i'm offfffff today and i'm going to go throw some lead if anyone is off and interested. have a marked field at the intersection of kempsville rd and clearfield just before the water tower. be out there at 1pm until about 4pm if you care to join in. love to see some guys from around here on the field.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

D-fish,

Just now reading/replying to your post ... I work M-F, but would like to catch up w/some of us locals for practice casts - when wife/kids permit. After work is a possibility ?

Just let me know. THX,

`bucket


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey bucket, it was pretty nasty out there thurs, cross winds at about 15 to 20 and that made the temp about 30 degrees. i lasted about 2 hrs and called it a day, couldn't get distance no matter how hard i tried. i'm usually out there on weds every week weather permitting. rolland sometimes comes out after work and we'll stay till dark.but now dark comes pretty quick. anytime your interested in throwing give me a buzz or mail me at [email protected]


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

D-fish & Cdog,

I'm in & who's shy ?! Email pending  

And thanks for the report !

`bucket


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

like i mentioned guys the weekends are a no no for me until its light late in the afternoon. but you guys can go to the field anytime you like. do a post on the day your going and if i can i may be able to slide out of work a little early.


----------

